# Biberon



## Ellaad (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrai savoir si en tant qu'assmat nous devons fournir les biberons ou bien est-ce que c'est aux parents de les fournir ? Même s'ils font le choix de le laisser chez moi.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Pour ma part quand l enfant est au biberon c est les PE qui fournissent tout y compris les biberons et tout reste chez moi


----------



## Kenya 72 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je demande aux parents de fournir les biberons et de changer les tétines régulièrement et ça reste chez moi.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour ici les PE fournissent et je rends en fin de contrat !


----------



## booboo (10 Août 2022)

Tout pareil, les parents m'en laisse un ( voir deux pour les tous  petits).
Vu le nombre de biberons et de tétines qui existent, on s'en sort pas sinon !


----------



## Euphrasie (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour Ellaad,
Pour ma part, durant plusieurs années, j'ai opté pour que les parents fournissent les biberons de leur choix, qui restaient à mon domicile. Puis les années passants j'ai décidé avec accord des parents qu'ils ne restent plus chez moi ainsi, je ne m'occupe plus de l'entretien, c'est du temps disponible en plus pour les enfants. Je précise que je ne prépare plus les repas depuis longtemps, du coup, pareil plus d'entretien des contenants. C'est appréciable lorsque tu accueilles 4 enfants.


----------



## Griselda (11 Août 2022)

Il m'a toujours semblé logique que ce soit les PE qui fournissent biberon et tétine parce que:
- à chaque bébé un biberon et une tétine qui lui conviendra à lui
- l'AM ne fournissant pas le lait, il est logique que le PE porte alors tout ce qu'il faut pour le nourrir y compris le matériel qui lui est propre

Perso' je propose que ça reste chez moi et j'en assure l'entretient tant qu'il y a des biberons à prendre chez moi. Parce que c'est plus simple pour moi. J'insiste à nouveau pour qu'il n'y ait pas de biberon en verre car contrairement à ce qui est annoncé j'ai déjà eut un "incassable" qui s'est brisé en 1000 morceaux en tombant mal sur mon carrelage et là c'est un peu la panique pour mettre tout le monde en sécurité tant que je ne suis pas absolument certaine qu'aucun petit bout ne traîne dans un recoin. Faire le grand ménage au milieu des bébés n'est vraiment pas le bon timing! Au cas ou je demande d'avoir toujours une tétine d'avance, quitte à la laisser dans le sac car nous ne sommes pas à l'abri d'en avoir une qui se casse sans prévenir.
Je rends tout ça dès que l'enfant n'en prends plus chez moi ou que le contrat s'arrête.


----------



## Ellaad (12 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses 🙂


----------



## Julilo (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour, comme toutes les réponses.
Les biberons sont amenés chez moi en début d’accueil et y restent et je leur demande un renouvellement de tétine lorsque je l’es juge usagées.
Ils m’apportent également une boîte entière de lait en pourpre et quelques bouteilles d’eau davance.


----------



## Assmat56 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour, une légère différence pour ma part, les biberons que fournissent les PE, ne restent pas chez moi. Chaque matin les PE amènent le nombre de biberon pour la journee, rempli d'eau + doses de lait dans des compartiments. Je demande à ce que soit amené 1 biberon + dose supplémentaire au cas où. En général il repart plein et sert peut être aux PE le soir. Sachant que les PE donnent le 1er du matin et celui du soir, les biberons qu'ils amènent excédent rarement 4. Je les rend lavés en fin de journée. Ainsi gain de place chez moi, pas besoin de gérer les tétine ni l'eau ni le lait. Ni les modes de stérilisation ou pas.


----------



## liline17 (15 Août 2022)

Je fais comme Griselda, ces derniers temps, je leur conseillais des biberons en verre, plus sains pour bébé que le plastique et un biberon à cassé au sol, je pensais avoir bien ramassé tous les minis bouts de verre et j'en ai retrouvé en faisant le sol le soir. 
Du coup je reviens au plastique. 
Je préfère avoir la boîte de lait, pour faire face aux changements d'appétit de bébé


----------



## chantal01 (16 Août 2022)

bonjour, étant donné que chaque enfant à déja ses habitudes de biberons chez ses parents, les parents me le fournissent et il restez chez moi, ils me portent chaque jours les doses de lait (toujours 1 ou 2 en plus) et la bouteille d'eau fait les voyages dans le sac. bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Août 2022)

Ici une ass mat donnait le biberon d'un petit à un autre ... la maman est arrivé plus tôt que prévu et a vu que ce n'était pas le biberon de son enfant ??? elle a fait la réflexion à son ass mat qui a répondu "que ce n'était pas grave pas d'importance !" elle a retiré son enfant car celle-ci n'était pas recommandable pour d'autres points ! elle n'exerce plus pour raison de santé ... en tout cas ici chaque enfant à son propre biberon fourni par les PE et çà coule de source ...


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Août 2022)

Chantal la bouteille d'eau reste chez moi !


----------

